# Makkuro - A petco baby's journal



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi and welcome to Makkuro's journal  He she it is a petco baby I brought home on the 23rd Feb 2013. I will try to document his progress as much as possible. in thi thread.

Water is 84F
Water changes everyday or every other day.

Day 1 -Sooty nosed juvie, Floated in Kuro's Tank









Day 2 - Set up a new home for Makkuro









Day 3 - A little more sootiness 









Day 4- A flare!









Day 5 - Not sure if it's due to lighting... but it seems much much darker.


----------



## monica12980 (Oct 24, 2012)

one word: AWWWW!!! they sell fry at petco?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Usually stunted Juvies.. sometimes very young juvies


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Day 6- Did a water change...way too active for me to take a non blurry photo today... so some heavy editing invovled. sigh
Those lighter patches may be some lost scales, I dunno just a guess


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

He's so cute!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aww. IMO he is way to young to be sold, so good on you for rescuing him! I think he is a marble.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup  I love watching baby bettas coloring up. it's like they're slowly being painted ^___^


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol, that's a really good description!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Day 7 - Roar~


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I told you he/she would be a marble.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it's a she! because od the ovipostor!!!!
so she is now developing some nice fin patterns 









and the black on her is fairly black ^_^


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Can't wait to see what colors she turns next


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i have a feeling she'll be prodominantly black XD
but hopefully she will be a marble  makes it so luch more exciting


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

You should see how much Paco marbled up. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=130711


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*2.5 weeks ^_^*

lack of updates... as Ive been distracted by my rescue fish...

but....shes gotten so much bigger !


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

So pretty. ^_^


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

She's definitely a nice healthy one


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't be alarmed if you find her "missing" one day.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh oh, we have a fish snatcher on the forum! Everyone hide your fish from Shaina! lol Just teasing. Beautiful fish.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, I don't have room for another betta. :lol:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Time for a sorority!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I would love to get a PetCo baby. I got my Rossi instead. The thing is you could get an awesome one, or one that looks kinda ugly.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I saw a baby in PetCo on Saturday, and I actually thought to myself, "It's a little Makkuro!" XD

Your baby is Internet-famous!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lol! I need to upadate on her photos. but she's in a 2 gallon now and just wont stay still!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Even the ugly ones need someone to love them.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD 
Didn't have time to update, since I just had a loooong plane trip. Another BF member came over lastnight(? i think?). ^_^ it was the first time I ever met anyone off BF! haha.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Baby bettas sometimes have ovipositer. So, it might be a male in disguise! Well, if you wanted a male then hope. lol 0.9 I'm thinking of a baby betta, too. xD

S/He looks like a piebald, it's so cute! :3


----------

